# AZCC May/#15 ride Sunday May 28th



## Jarod24 (Apr 16, 2017)

Alright guys & gals!! Arizona Coaster Club May ride! Meeting Sunday May 28th! Plan to meet alittle bit earlier just cause it's getting hotter. Meeting in the parking lot of Dukes sports grill & Average Joes ride shop on McDowell and Miller in scottsdale. So meet up at 9am and head out at 10. Going with a new route this month. Ride roughly about 10 miles and then grab something to eat probably at dukes or something in the area. I hope to see everyone there! After this month I'm going to take a summer break, and start back up in September just cause of the heat. If anyone wants to get together during that time frame to cruise just hit me up I'm sure id be down, just not doing any scheduled rides. If you're not already following our page on Facebook check us out at

https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/


@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi
@Roadkill
@Imsohawthorney
@Mark Johnston
@62wagon


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 16, 2017)

Updated ride info!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2017)

Which day in May?


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Which day in May?



Haha thanks for looking out mark. That's what happens when I copy and paste


----------



## Jarod24 (May 13, 2017)

@Rumble66


----------



## Jarod24 (May 13, 2017)

Couple weeks out guys!!! Mark your calendars!!!! Be there!!!!!


----------



## Rumble66 (May 13, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> @Rumble66



Right on bud!! Good lookin out!! This sounds like a great ride!!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 23, 2017)

This Sunday!!!!!! MEET UP AT 9! Head out at 10! Meeting in the parking of average joes ride shop/Dukes sports grill on McDowell and Miller!!! See everyone there! Last ride before its too hot! BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2017)

Have a great ride everybody!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2017)

I'm just waiting for the You Tube video! Have a good one folks. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (May 26, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Alright guys & gals!! Arizona Coaster Club May ride! Meeting Sunday May 28th! Plan to meet alittle bit earlier just cause it's getting hotter. Meeting in the parking lot of Dukes sports grill & Average Joes ride shop on McDowell and Miller in scottsdale. So meet up at 9am and head out at 10. Going with a new route this month. Ride roughly about 10 miles and then grab something to eat probably at dukes or something in the area. I hope to see everyone there! After this month I'm going to take a summer break, and start back up in September just cause of the heat. If anyone wants to get together during that time frame to cruise just hit me up I'm sure i.d. be down, just not doing any scheduled rides. If you're not already following our page on Facebook check us out at
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/
> 
> ...



Wow,the brown and red Cadillac No-nose was mine,up until 2008. Glad to see she's still around. 




Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for coming out guys! Great ride today! Maybe we can plan a ride up north sometime this summer. Make a day or 2 thing of it.


----------



## Awhipple (May 28, 2017)

A ride up north would be cool! Let's figure it out.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

Damn, is that Pantmaker's Jag? If I knew that was going to be there I would've showed up for the after ride drinks!  I had previous plans for getting my toy out of hibernation today and now I'm thinking I should pulled my 58 Corvette out for the ride instead.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 28, 2017)

Awhipple said:


> A ride up north would be cool! Let's figure it out.




We will plan something out im thinking August


----------



## Jarod24 (May 28, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Damn, is that Pantmaker's Jag? If I knew that was going to be there I would've showed up for the after ride drinks!  I had previous plans for getting my toy out of hibernation today and now I'm thinking I should pulled my 58 Corvette out for the ride instead.




Yep, hey man your always welcome to come BS afterwards


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2017)

Come up for the Rolling Relics ride in August.will be on the bay in Alameda.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 28, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Come up for the Rolling Relics ride in August.will be on the bay in Alameda.




I'll actually be out there in Long Beach next week for the cyclone ride and then I'll be out in July for the Rolling Relics SF ride. I don't think everyone will want to make the trek that far to alameda, we'll Probably try to plan a club ride  in northern AZ maybe flagstaff, only a couple hours from the valley. Appreciate the thought though


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> I'll actually be out there in Long Beach next week for the cyclone ride and then I'll be out in July for the Rolling Relics SF ride. I don't think everyone will want to make the trek that far to alameda, we'll Probably try to plan a club ride  in northern AZ maybe flagstaff, only a couple hours from the valley. Appreciate the thought though




You sure do a lot of long distance traveling just for a bike ride.  lol   

Hey, how about Munds Park just 15-20 minutes south of Flagstaff. I believe there is also free camping there. Start off at Munds Park and then head over to Mormon Lake? Best have a ride with some gears but it would be fun.


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2017)

Sounds like you guys had a great ride, just be nice if our own people would show up for our rides once in a while.


----------



## saladshooter (May 29, 2017)

That Cadillac no nose is KILLER!!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> You sure do a lot of long distance traveling just for a bike ride.  lol
> 
> Hey, how about Munds Park just 15-20 minutes south of Flagstaff. I believe there is also free camping there. Start off at Munds Park and then head over to Mormon Lake? Best have a ride with some gears but it would be fun.




I like that idea, maybe just plan a night or 2 camping trip and hang out and ride whenever. And it's more than just the bike rides, I like seeing new places and meeting new people. It's awesome to meet some of the people from here in person finally.


----------

